# Northern shores: Arctosa and friends



## lpw (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are some pics from my yearly visits to the eastern shore of Georgian Bay (Ontario, Canada).

A nicely camouflaged _Arctosa_ sp.














Another one...














Where the...?







Ah, there you are:














Here's a massive (~2cm LS) specimen I found two years ago:


----------



## lpw (Sep 24, 2007)

Another wolf spider on the same beach.  Can anyone id?


----------



## lpw (Sep 24, 2007)

Further inland, some jumping spiders


----------



## lpw (Sep 24, 2007)

Back on the beach, an angry-looking bug...








And a very reptilian-looking bug...


----------



## lpw (Sep 24, 2007)

Some final curiosities...

'Sap with the shrooms?








A caterpillar








The wandering leaf








He Who Makes Bath Time So Much Fun









Cheers!


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 25, 2007)

You stole my duck!


----------



## DrAce (Oct 10, 2007)

Was that duck just floating about?  Is he yours, and/or did you just see him floating in the bay?


----------



## lpw (Oct 12, 2007)

The duck was just floating there, it wasn't mine.  Lake Huron is a big bathtub...


----------

